# BFP with complications please read and help



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all 
just abit about me first
1 have a 9 year old miracle... dont know how!
had 10 operations due to endo
1 tube
ivf x 3
chlomid x4 months
Heart shaped uterus
Titled 

The start of this year we chose not to try for a baby any longer as it has been a very long 5 years of trying through fertility treatment. 
Then on my birthday  1st Sept i found out i was naturally  pregnant!!! How on earth i do not know an actual miracle!!!
I still can not beleive it. After been told only 2% that i ever would due to amh sooo low and all my issues. 
I straight away called the ivf clinic who said to come in asap for hcg and a plan what to do to support the pregnancy 
So on 1st sept i had hcg of 60 still low but maybe ovulated late?? My periods are always irregular and extremely heavy!!
I had pesseries.. steriods..injections all to try and support this pregnancy 
4 days later i had hcg and it was 560 brilliant i was so happy so then carried on with all meds plus i had asprin and intralip fluids 
4 days later again i went for scan .. i was so scared assuming it would be eptopic.. as he did scan he said not good.. said the sac what he thought it maybe is only 4mm!!! And at 5 weeks and 1 day since last period should be 10mm Everything i read said 2mm to 4mm is perfect!! Anyways he said it maybe a pseudosac.  I have tryed to google all about this. My sac which i saw was in uterus and a round shape.not an irregular shape like  pseudosac have.
I then had hcg againnnn and he said he would expect it to be 1000s.. he called back and was 4100!!!  
So something is def growing . 
I have so many questions so many googles i have looked at! I just dont no what to think
I have to go next thurs to early pregnancy unit for another scan to rule eptopic out. I dony feel any pains so far what so ever. Only thing i have is extreme  dry mouth! 
He told me to stop all meds but i said no. As he isnt sure why would i stop if it is just small! It cant harm having them and whatever the out come if eptopic it will still be eptopic if i carry them on or not. He doesnt think its going to carry on i can tell 
I would love any advise from anyone please )) thank you for reading my longgggg story


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Katie. 

It sounds quite positive. What is the plan regarding further appointments? 

I am not trained in early pregnancy. This is the remit of gynaecology  not midwives so unfortunately I do not have the experience to answer you. 

Kaz
X.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for replying. 
I am booked in on Thursday to the early pregnancy unit. 
If it wasnt for the sac at 4mm i wouldnt be as concerned. Everything i have read said 4mm at 5 weeks is fine but the ivf clinic said 10mm! Which i havent read anywhere.  I just wanted to know if i ovulated late (which i dont know when i did) would that all match up.i didnt want to be this stressed as it hasnt been an enjoyable time right now due to thr worry of eptopic  pseudosac x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I believe if you ovulated later then fetus would be further behind in terms of age so yes. 

That I believe is why they re scan. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

.. thought i would update incase anyone ever reads this and has same issue... i went for scan privately today and all os fine so farm. Sac grown and could see something inside.. it is in correct place. Will go monday to hopefully see heartbeat. I cant beleive it!!! It is now 7mm sac and i am 5 weeks 4 days


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good news. Congratulations xxx


----------

